# Best Recruitment Agency in Australia??



## ar.malik (Dec 8, 2008)

Can any body help me to tell which are the best recruitment agencies for Engineering and Non engineering jobs?

I am specially interested in jobs related to chemical engineering. Can any body help?


----------



## kaz101 (Nov 29, 2007)

Hi ar.malik, 

Welcome to the forum. 

'Best' is such a subjective term 

Do you already have a visa? If not then most agencies won't deal with you unless your skills are in demand (see 'Thinking of emigrating' and 'PLEASE READ...' sticky posts towards the top of the forum). 

Regards,
Karen


----------



## Dolly (Feb 17, 2008)

Hi,

Hi there,

If you have a look at those links Karen suggested there will be jobs there that are linked to recruitment agencies....as for which are the best, I'm afraid I couldn't say.

Dolly


----------



## krispy1012 (Aug 28, 2012)

kaz101 said:


> Hi ar.malik,
> 
> Welcome to the forum.
> 
> ...


Dear Karen,

I am also considering a move to Australia however, I am in the very early stages. I hope to move to Brisbane as I already have family there. I have been through a visa assessment and I am certain that I will have no issues in this area however, I feel it would be prudent to be prepared from an employment perspective.

Are you aware of employment agencies that are happy working with expats in the search for fairly high level roles in financial services, please? I have attempted searches on the internet but I think my position here (not having a visa yet) is preventing me from being considered for positions and therefore progressing to the next stage. 

The visa company offer a service to match me with recruitment agencies however, I begrudge paying upwards of £1,200 for the privilege when it should be a fairly simple process (if you can work out who to speak to). 

Hopefully I am not being deluded and you may be able to point me in the right direction, please?

Kindest regards.

Kris


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

The easiest way to connect with agents is by applying for positions that are advertised on Seek.com.au. If your CV and profile catches the agent's attention, then they will contact you to discuss the role that you have applied for and any other suitable roles that they have on their books at the time.

To be quite frank, I would not waste my time applying for jobs until you have your visa AND are physically present in Australia. The job market moves quite fast and therefore employers are rather unwilling to wait around for someone to migrate, if they can find someone else locally. Even for high level roles, it is easier and far cheaper to promote a few people internally and then recruit someone to cover the junior positions rather than wait for a candidate from abroad to arrive in the country. From an agent's perspective, they need to earn their commission and if the candidate is still abroad, then that delays how quickly they can receive payment and there's also the slight chance that you might back out of the move.

Most agents will also want to have an interview with you and have you register with them (involves form filling as opposed to leaving your details on their website) before they agree to represent you, so you would need to be in the country to be able to complete their registration process. Also, bear in mind that most agent will want to see a valid visa before they agree to even organise an interview with you.

I would stop short of recommending a particular agency as I believe that it's the agent rather than the company that makes all the difference. If your agent believes in you, he will push your CV and you should be employed in no time. Most of the major recruitment agencies operate across all the various sectors, so once you get here, start applying for jobs and register with some of the larger recruitment agencies and don't afraid to ditch them if they are not doing anything to help your job search.

Linked In is also now a great way to get headhunted, so make sure your profile is up to date.


----------



## krispy1012 (Aug 28, 2012)

Thank you for the honest response. How do those emigrating ensure that they are not unemployed for a time? Presumably that does not look good on the VISA application because you are essentially stating that you are potentially at risk of being a drain on the state?


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

krispy1012 said:


> Thank you for the honest response. How do those emigrating ensure that they are not unemployed for a time? Presumably that does not look good on the VISA application because you are essentially stating that you are potentially at risk of being a drain on the state?


Unfortunately, most new migrants are unemployed for period of 1 - 3 months when they first arrive in Australia. The exact period of unemployed depends entirely on the job market, your skills, experience and qualifications.

You can reduce the period between jobs by doing the initial research before you arrive. For e.g, start looking at Seek and gauging how the job market is doing and where you are likely to have a higher chance of finding a job quickly, narrow down a few agents so that you can contact them as soon as you are in the country or just before you arrive, get a local number as soon as you arrive so that you can start receiving those all important phone calls, know and understand who are the key players in your field and target them directly. Effectively, the quicker you can start your job search, the quicker you can be employed and with the Internet, you can do a lot of the research well before you arrive in Australia.

The visa application does not require you to declare your future job prospects - only your past experience and ultimately, you will not be a drain on the state because you are not entitled to any benefits (aside from limited child benefits and medicare) for the first 2 years following your arrival. Your visa application will however require you declare the amount of money you intend to have with you when you arrive and that's how DIAC (and the state, if you receive state sponsorship) satisfies themselves that you will have enough funds to sustain yourself whilst looking for a job.


----------



## krispy1012 (Aug 28, 2012)

Ah, I see. Thank you for the information. So provided I have enough slush fund, there should be no problem. That is good to know.


----------

